# Tires 225/75/16



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am looking for a full set of 225/75/16 if anyone has a set of takeoffs or others sitting around collecting dust I would be interested in buying them. This is a fairly common size for Jeeps and I know a lot of guys upgrade to bigger tires, so I thought I would ask.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

If you want to go the retread route...

https://www.treadwright.com/tw/select-tire/size/225/75/R16

Not sure how much shipping will run you, but I bought a set of retreads (Guard Dog A/T) from these guys, and I've been really happy with them. Better treads than tires double the price. Mine have 30,000 miles on them and are still going strong. I took them on some seriously gnarly roads on my elk hunt where I fully expected to puncture them, but they held up great. I have them on a 4Runner with just passenger ply.


----------

